# I wish I was in Tijuana, eating barbequed iguana....



## welshrarebit (Oct 6, 2014)

So I go into work early and I'm cruising around and there is a pot on the banquet stove that I have no clue what it is??? Obviously it's adobo but adobo what? 













002.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 6, 2014






I ask the lead banquet cook what's this? She says it iguana! I'm like yeah right!!! Sure enough It was iguana.













003.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 6, 2014






Here's the tail...













004.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 6, 2014






The bones fried...













005.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 6, 2014






I didn't touch it! I didn't taste it! The lead from the Mexican restaurant had a bite before he knew what it was and said that it tastes like alligator but with a weird texture.

Just thought it was cool but not cool enough to eat...


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh I can't resist, I love that song.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 6, 2014)

I would have gave it a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ugh. I've been to Mexico many times and have seen many iguanas. They're too dang ugly to eat.


----------



## venture (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd give it a shot for sure!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

